# Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

*Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

After two weeks of wearing the Gentle Leader Benny hates it. We began using it after our first clicker training class when the trainer recommended it for Benny's pulling. She said the gentle leader has a calming effect on dogs. For the first few days Benny was ok with it, although he did rub his face on the ground trying to get it off for the first few minutes it was on. He stilled pulled when excited by other dogs, but not near as much. After the first few days of wearing the collar, just for walking and training ) I noticed the skin on his face had some rub marks so I stopped using the collar to give it a chance to heal. He was not wearing it when we went to class yesterday and the trainer insisted he needed it and put a loaner one on him for the session. For the first five minutes of class Benny is very excited to see the other dogs and he is barking and pulling but after a few minutes settles down, The trainer said I need to use the gentle leader on him, because my nylon slip can damage his neck. Yesterday the only way I could get the gentle leader on him was coaxing him with treats, and today even that did not work. He kept running from me until I put it down. As soon as I know longer had it he readily came and we went for our walk with his normal collar

How can training be totally positive if a dog is forced to wear a collar he obviously hates? I feel like I need to respect what my dog is trying to tell me and not use it. Is there an alternative that might work better for us?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

There are I think two different no pull harnesses, I would try one of those for a puller before the Gentle Leader but tht is just me. Horses and cattle do well with head halters but it isn't my preference for dogs.

Val


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

Mine don't like them either, although I found them to be helpful, I don't use them as they are so uncomfortable wearing them it just doesn't seem right to make their walks torture for them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

As Val mentioned, there are options other than a head collar and a nylon slip collar. You could try either a martingale limited slip collar, which will not damage his neck, or a front hook harness like the Sense-ation or the Gentle Leader Easy Walk. Front hook harnesses will not completely eliminate pulling, but it helps a lot.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

I have always had better luck with front clip harnesses than head halters. 

Gentle Leader makes the Easy Walk but I like the Sense-ation Harness better: http://www.softouchconcepts.com/products/sense_ation_harness.php


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

I used the head halter for Zisso and he was okay with it and it did help. I tried it with Nadi and she instantly hated it, so I decided not to stress her out with it.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*



> Quote:For the first five minutes of class Benny is very excited to see the other dogs and he is barking and pulling but after a few minutes settles down


How much socializing are you doing with Benny & other dogs outside of class? sounds to me like this is just an excited pup issue ...

Have you tried arriving early & having him already sitting etc when the other dogs arrive, you just keep stuffing treats (or playing tug etc) at him so he has no chance to bark/pull/react

Have you read Suzzane Clothier's article on head collars? (flyingdogpress.com but you do need to register for access to articles etc) - this will make it easier to explain to your trainer why you don't feel it's a good fit for you & Benny.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*

I've tried using this kind of collar/halter on a number of dogs, generally hyper, or untrained teenage dogs (10-18 months) whose owners needed to gain control quickly, or were dumped @ a shelter because of their behavior. They all HATED it.

A friend of mine used it to gain control of her working line Lab who was wired beyond belief. While the dog was controlled with it, the moment she was it her entire behavior changed, she basically wilted, lay on the ground. She would work an obedience routine, but her personality changed completely. I find PROPER use of a chain collar to be much better, and more easily accepted by the dogs.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Is my dog the only one who hates the gentle lead?*



> Quote:a front hook harness like the Sense-ation or the Gentle Leader Easy Walk. Front hook harnesses will not completely eliminate pulling, but it helps a lot


Boss loves his front hook harness! The puppy class he went to did not allow their use though so for class we used a martingale style collar.


----------

